# Living in Merida



## DUTCH (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, we are a Dutch couple living in Merida Yuc, Mexico, since 2005. The expat community is growing and growing and we would like to get in contact with people who lives here or spend vacation time here.

We have a growing social group in Merida, and we organize interesting outings, cultural tours, fund raising projects, etc. 

If some ones is intersted in joinig us, feel free to contact me.

Greetings from Merida.


----------



## ppassariello (Apr 9, 2009)

*phyllis from kentucky*

:clap2:


DUTCH said:


> Hi, we are a Dutch couple living in Merida Yuc, Mexico, since 2005. The expat community is growing and growing and we would like to get in contact with people who lives here or spend vacation time here.
> 
> We have a growing social group in Merida, and we organize interesting outings, cultural tours, fund raising projects, etc.
> 
> ...


Hola
have been a frequent semi-nomad, seasonal expat. to Yucatan and Chiapas, Mexico, for last 20-30 (?) years. I'm here now in Merida as a director of a college abroad program, and including a sabbatical time for the following year. I
am an anthropologist, a good cook, a dog lover, ---and i love mexico, mexicans, mexican culture and feel at home most of the time.
would like to meet some new (to me...) people. (i do already enjoy the merida english library and its ambiance.)
best,
Phyllis


----------



## ppassariello (Apr 9, 2009)

*labyrinth of solitude??*



ppassariello said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Hola
> have been a frequent semi-nomad, seasonal expat. to Yucatan and Chiapas, Mexico, for last 20-30 (?) years. I'm here now in Merida as a director of a college abroad program, and including a sabbatical time for the following year. I
> ...


Are we all sometimes in the labyrinth of solitude?


----------



## baroque (Apr 1, 2012)

Can we please have your contact information? We are moving to Progreso, Yucatan and want to open a small cafe.

Thank you.


----------

